# Found a pigeon in balcony...it can't fly...another pigeon attacking it



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

So yesterday noon I found a pigeon in our balcony, it wasn't an adult pigeon, a little smaller. I assumed it would fly away, but checked yesterday night, still there. I laid out some water and grains out (friend told me that's what they eat) and it seems to be eating very well. I've tried chasing it away and now I'm sure it can't fly, but walks around perfectly fine. There's no visible injury of any sort either. Today morning, I went there and saw another bird has dropped another pigeon off in our balcony. I assume it's the mother/guardian. However the new pigeon flew away on its own. The previous pigeon is still there, and the 'mother' pigeon comes often and starts pecking the pigeon. The pigeon clearly doesn't enjoy this cuz it tries to run away, but the 'mother' pigeon continues to attack it. I've been regularly going to chase the 'mother' pigeon away, but I need help. I need to know whether the pigeon was actually being attacked, and how to keep it safe. I also need some kind of a long term solution, because I cannot raise a pigeon. I can't bring it in because I'm afraid my cat might harm it. What do I do with it now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long since you had checked your balcony? How would a pigeon that can't fly get there? Could it have been hatched there? Can you post a picture so we can try to figure out how old it is? Maybe it is an adult and the pigeon that comes and leaves is it's mate.


----------



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> How long since you had checked your balcony? How would a pigeon that can't fly get there? Could it have been hatched there? Can you post a picture so we can try to figure out how old it is? Maybe it is an adult and the pigeon that comes and leaves is it's mate.


As far as I'm aware the pigeon didn't hatch in my balcony. I just randomly found it there yesterday. I've attached a picture of the pigeon as asked. I'm pretty confident it isn't an adult yet. Looks a bit smaller but I presume you have more experience. Really appreciate the help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is an adult. It is more than likely a female. She is either injured or sick and needs help. She may need antibiotics, or could even have canker, that they have medication for. She should be brought in and checked. Kept in a cage, and fed and watered. See if she is eating and drinking and in a cage with paper towels on the bottom, you will also be able to see how her droppings look. And you can post pics to us. That is likely her mate who is coming to try and get her to leave with him and go to their nest. She may also be egg bound, meaning that she has an egg stuck that she can't get out. She could die out there. Can you bring her in and contain her and check her out?


----------



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> That is an adult. It is more than likely a female. She is either injured or sick and needs help. She may need antibiotics, or could even have canker, that they have medication for. She should be brought in and checked. Kept in a cage, and fed and watered. See if she is eating and drinking and in a cage with paper towels on the bottom, you will also be able to see how her droppings look. And you can post pics to us. That is likely her mate who is coming to try and get her to leave with him and go to their nest. She may also be egg bound, meaning that she has an egg stuck that she can't get out. She could die out there. Can you bring her in and contain her and check her out?


I'll try to bring her in. I don't have a cage so I might have to make a temporary one with a shoebox I have. As I said, I laid out some water and some grains and she seems to be eating well. The droppings she's left seem like normal pigeon droppings, in case her droppings might indicate some disease. Atleast where I live, it'll be hard to buy medication for pigeons. So is there some, well, human medicines I should give as some kind of preventive measure? If she is egg bound, is there a solution? Or will this cause her death? I'll try bringing her in and I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First things first. Let's see what seems to be the problem. Something is wrong that she isn't flying away with her mate. Do you have anything bigger than a shoe box? What do you have to feed her with? She will also need a small bowl of water. Do you have a laundry basket or something you could use to contain her?


----------



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> First things first. Let's see what seems to be the problem. Something is wrong that she isn't flying away with her mate. Do you have anything bigger than a shoe box? What do you have to feed her with? She will also need a small bowl of water. Do you have a laundry basket or something you could use to contain her?


Okay, good news! I took her in, put her in this large cardboard box, and was able to examine her better. Turns out her left wing was injured. I took care of her, and and a little while ago, she started flapping her wings! I think she'll be able to fly soon!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for taking her in. Flapping doesn't mean she will be able to fly. Can you post a picture of her to show how she is holding her wings?
Is she eating and drinking?
Any other injuries or wounds that you could see?


----------

